#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Subharti University Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee , Placements Discussions

## Ajay_singh

*About* : Subharti is the manifestation of the ideas of a visionary Dr. Atul Krishna, a noted surgeon of Western Uttar Pradesh. The endevour to make the university at par with any other university nationally as well as internationally has gained momentum under the presidentship of Dr. Mukti Bhatnagar, a reputed physician and Medical Imaging Specialist.

*Branches :* 

CSEITECEENMECivil
*Fee Structure:*

INR 1,10,500 p.a/-

*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities IIMT Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussions BIT Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee,Branches, Placements Discussions

----------

